# Long Island Weather Thread 2012-13



## aperfcrcle (Feb 9, 2010)

Figured I start this up for this season! They are saying above average snowfall for us so we shall see what happens. Hope everyone is doing alright and keeping busy, excited to hear from everyone!


----------



## alldayrj (Feb 28, 2010)

Been staring at this plow in my driveway all summer. Needs paint but all the fluids are new, didn't push a flake last year. 2 skid steers ready to roll too. Bring back those blizzards we used to get!!!


----------



## hatchmastr (Oct 28, 2011)

ive heard the hype i just hope it comes true . it has been preety chilly the last twoo days i hope we get some white gold soon.......


----------



## bluerage94 (Dec 24, 2004)

We also had an early October snow last year...It was looking good early on as well but then warmed up...


----------



## hatchmastr (Oct 28, 2011)

hey does anhybody know a good whether predictions site.??

i see some places say it will be above normal snow

then i see on the news we will have another warm winter> so much confusion .:realmad:


----------



## aperfcrcle (Feb 9, 2010)

hatchmastr;1498897 said:


> hey does anhybody know a good whether predictions site.??
> 
> i see some places say it will be above normal snow
> 
> then i see on the news we will have another warm winter> so much confusion .:realmad:


I wouldnt rely on any forecasts, just going to have to wait and see what happens


----------



## aperfcrcle (Feb 9, 2010)

anyone know a good place to look for used dump trucks? I am in the market for a 2005 and up f-350 / 450 style dump body and I can't find much of anything on ebay or craigslist.. just checking to see if anyone knows a good dealership or anything..


----------



## alldayrj (Feb 28, 2010)

Craigs is my go to. Dealers are so expensive. Interested in my massive international dump on there? 1987 for 5k in farmingdale


----------



## aperfcrcle (Feb 9, 2010)

alldayrj;1500581 said:


> Craigs is my go to. Dealers are so expensive. Interested in my massive international dump on there? 1987 for 5k in farmingdale


haha im looking for something alittle smaller to run on the lawn maintenance route.


----------



## bluerage94 (Dec 24, 2004)

They're tough to come by... Ryder Trucks in deer park has a few... I may be selling a 1999 GMC 3500hd 6.5 diesel with a myers plow, has a 16yd landscape dump body.


----------



## alldayrj (Feb 28, 2010)

Cassone in ronkonkoma has a bunch of trucks. Moistly big guys but i think i saw a 450 there


----------



## aperfcrcle (Feb 9, 2010)

hope everyone is doing ok out there, just got my power back late last night. Im hearing 3-4 tonight? put the plow on just now. Dont want to get caught with my pants down.


----------



## D Mack (Dec 27, 2009)

Whay are you guys thinking??? I've got about 1/2' so far.


----------



## alldayrj (Feb 28, 2010)

Accuweather only says an inch


----------



## snoway63 (Dec 29, 2009)

I got about 2 on the roads here in Islandia gonna go hit the lots in a little while and check them out


----------



## aperfcrcle (Feb 9, 2010)

ya that inch forecast was a lie.. Im gonna head out in an hour or 2 to check on things.. almost 2" on the ground now in commack


----------



## E-MAN NY (Jan 6, 2007)

*First Push!*

After a 3hr ride home from NYC, had to put blade on and get ready.....went to rain at 10pm so i started to push.....back to snow at 12am, packed it in till 4am.....still snowing at 4am!!!! We got about 4inches on ground, if colder would have been more! Plowed all accounts. Earliest bill going out in my 20yrs of doing this stuff!! Hope everyone has a safe season, and recovers from Sandy!ussmileyflag


----------



## 89Heaver (Nov 2, 2011)

So whats the general concensus for this weeks episode? I was hopeful with that west coast storm but seems to not be coming our way. Heres to hoping for some pushing this week.


----------



## Triton2286 (Dec 29, 2011)

All I've picked up on is 1-3inches (light? heavy?) coming in during the day and ending around 2pm.


----------



## docsgmc (Dec 2, 2007)

looks like we will get passed over this time:crying:


----------



## pldann86 (Nov 13, 2008)

Dega vu all over again this year.


----------



## 89Heaver (Nov 2, 2011)

now now, its still early....ish....kinda


----------



## alldayrj (Feb 28, 2010)

I like plowing for fun. But if its going to stay above freezing and not rain I'll just keep doing this Sandy work til spring


----------



## 97f250Heavyduty (Dec 27, 2009)

So what do you guys think? Possibly Saturday snow or are we going to get rain again?


----------



## snowman123 (Sep 2, 2010)

I think the people that wrote the Christmas Carol "It's beginning to look alot like christmas" made a mistake what they should have wrote was "It's beginning to look alot like last year".

Come on where are you snow?


----------



## 89Heaver (Nov 2, 2011)

being sick as a dog last 2 weeks and my luck means it will probably snow like hell because i cant make it out. best of luck to you guys tho.


----------



## alldayrj (Feb 28, 2010)

Probably rain out. Tonight would have been a hell of a storm. Winds blowing like crazy and 1-2" of rain. 

I'll be pouring concrete in the am


----------



## bluerage94 (Dec 24, 2004)

Hearing 1-3" for Saturday...


----------



## E-MAN NY (Jan 6, 2007)

*Hopefully!*

Hearing 1-3 also? Gonna throw blade on in am. Getting jealous with whats going on upstate!!!


----------



## Triton2286 (Dec 29, 2011)

Crazy that we get 1/2in of snow then 2in of rain, yet 1hr north they have 10inches.

High taxes, high gas prices, impossible to afford a home, or anything and no snow. Why do we all live on this godforsaken island again??


----------



## Blizzard1980 (Dec 27, 2012)

Triton2286;1549129 said:


> Crazy that we get 1/2in of snow then 2in of rain, yet 1hr north they have 10inches.
> 
> High taxes, high gas prices, impossible to afford a home, or anything and no snow. Why do we all live on this godforsaken island again??


I ask myself a same question every morning while drinking coffee.


----------



## L.I.Mike (Dec 28, 2002)

Unfortunately my answer is this is where my job is. Tough to find a job in the defense industry nowadays. But hopefully we get some plowing in.


----------



## 89Heaver (Nov 2, 2011)

crossin my toes folks


----------



## 97f250Heavyduty (Dec 27, 2009)

Just heard 2 to 5. I think we're gonna get to push snow finally


----------



## alldayrj (Feb 28, 2010)

Yea yea yeaaa. Plows on


----------



## aperfcrcle (Feb 9, 2010)

plows on, ready to go


----------



## L.I.Mike (Dec 28, 2002)

1to 3 by me. That sucks.


----------



## alldayrj (Feb 28, 2010)

What town are you in mike


----------



## aperfcrcle (Feb 9, 2010)

im calling bust on this whole thing right now.


----------



## 89Heaver (Nov 2, 2011)

my weather app is saying snow after 6pm over night, im trying not to get all antsy.....plow still off and have my other truck still in front of it...trying...not...to...hope...for too much......:crying:


----------



## 89Heaver (Nov 2, 2011)

the rain is depressing me  and im lurking here and its not helping


----------



## hatchmastr (Oct 28, 2011)

me and u both 89 .....

looks like we should finally get some thing tonight tho . fingers crossed


----------



## alldayrj (Feb 28, 2010)

Just got a call for a private road, offering me the old guys (he retired) seasonal price. Seasonal cash up front seems good right about now


----------



## snoway63 (Dec 29, 2009)

just got done reading noaa site and they are calling for still 2-4 with locally 6 and blowing snow even after the snow tapers off
are they playing with our minds or what this is crazy weather this yr so keep your fingers crossed


----------



## Triton2286 (Dec 29, 2011)

NOAA is still saying 2-4 for you?

It said that yesterday but all day it has said 1-3 and 1 over night. 

Now it's 1-3 and then 1-3 overnight.


----------



## snoway63 (Dec 29, 2009)

Yea their latest update at 337 says 2-4 locally 6 for long island with blowing snow go to the site and check it out i thought i was dreamming so i read it like 3 times


----------



## Triton2286 (Dec 29, 2011)

Ah, your reading the Winter Advisory. I was refreshing the 7 day forecast and just reading that.


----------



## bluerage94 (Dec 24, 2004)

Where are you looking? When we checked it said less than an inch of accumulation...


----------



## Triton2286 (Dec 29, 2011)

http://forecast.weather.gov/showsig...ocal_place1=&product1=Winter+Weather+Advisory


----------



## ShorePower (Dec 26, 2009)

Nothing but rain here in Manorville. Anyone up west seeing snow right now? Unless the temps fall fast , I cant see much sticking with the amount of water on the ground right now.


----------



## alldayrj (Feb 28, 2010)

raining in smithtown.


what a day.... plow on, watch shawshank redemption, order $150 worth of filters for the truck, take the plow off. i'm shot


----------



## Blizzard1980 (Dec 27, 2012)

ShorePower;1551179 said:


> Nothing but rain here in Manorville. Anyone up west seeing snow right now? Unless the temps fall fast , I cant see much sticking with the amount of water on the ground right now.


Grass got little whiter. As of now few flakes falling in Brentwood


----------



## 97f250Heavyduty (Dec 27, 2009)

Rain here still, looks like we're not gonna be doing any plowing. Maybe a little sanding and salting...


----------



## hatchmastr (Oct 28, 2011)

just turning to a lite flake here in sw nassau ... wtf.

planning on salt and sanding alil bit later tonight


----------



## snoway63 (Dec 29, 2009)

Snowing here in Islandia by Exit 58 LIE and temps are falling starting to coat grassy surfaces and cars


----------



## hatchmastr (Oct 28, 2011)

any body else salting tonight or am i just to thirsty to put a bill in


----------



## Blizzard1980 (Dec 27, 2012)

hatchmastr;1551209 said:


> any body else salting tonight or am i just to thirsty to put a bill in


Might go salting few churches to be ready for morning.


----------



## ShorePower (Dec 26, 2009)

Just changed over to snow in Manorville. Grass and walks have a dusting. Hope NOAA is right.


----------



## E-MAN NY (Jan 6, 2007)

*Snow?*

35 degrees in Massapequa, wet snow. Looking at radar this wraps up shortly? Dont think its gonna stick here. Good luck if you guys go out. payup


----------



## 89Heaver (Nov 2, 2011)

its the oddest thing ever.....there is white stuff on the ground on south shore....last 10mins changed over.......hoping...just put in dinner order


----------



## 97f250Heavyduty (Dec 27, 2009)

Been snowing here for about a half hour. A little snow on cars and on the grass here and there. Going to salt/sand later. Doubt were plowing tonight unless it really picks up.


----------



## 89Heaver (Nov 2, 2011)

skunked again? looks over


----------



## Triton2286 (Dec 29, 2011)

Time for left over pecan pie and tv...


----------



## tjdozer (Dec 30, 2012)

Looks like a bust and we all get to sleep in and wait for the text one to come by.


----------



## snoway63 (Dec 29, 2009)

Anyone going out to sand tonight


----------



## tooch420 (Dec 17, 2011)

its ********..get set up for nothing. Keep getting teased with all this rain at first


----------



## Blizzard1980 (Dec 27, 2012)

snoway63;1551391 said:


> Anyone going out to sand tonight


Just got back from salt run. Not the best way to start the season but its better than nothing...


----------



## alldayrj (Feb 28, 2010)

Scraped and sanded 2 condos from 10 til 2. Probably going back today to do detail stuff as cars move


----------



## 89Heaver (Nov 2, 2011)

guessing from the sounds of it not alot of guys got out for the nor easter after sandy?


----------



## snoway63 (Dec 29, 2009)

Where were your condos not even enough worth to drop plow on bare pavement


----------



## bob coco (Jan 7, 2010)

We got a couple of inches in the North Sea area. I was plowing until 4 AM. Went out at 8:30 this morning to salt. Finally, Out here we usually get rain on these boarderline events.
Now I shall go to bed!!!


----------



## Blizzard1980 (Dec 27, 2012)

89Heaver;1551737 said:


> guessing from the sounds of it not alot of guys got out for the nor easter after sandy?


Nope. Was busy with ripping houses apart:laughing:


----------



## alldayrj (Feb 28, 2010)

Middle island and rocky point. Plowed another 3 hrs today. Beautiful


----------



## 97f250Heavyduty (Dec 27, 2009)

We got quite a few inches of wet snow after sandy and was able to plow here. However last night I only sanded and salted.


----------



## L.I.Mike (Dec 28, 2002)

I did not even hook up the plow


----------



## hatchmastr (Oct 28, 2011)

finnaly cold enough for snow and nothing but sun in the forcast feels alot like last year


----------



## tooch420 (Dec 17, 2011)

This is ridiculous!! More rain and 50deg weather!! I'm selling my plow...


----------



## aperfcrcle (Feb 9, 2010)

tooch420;1563922 said:


> This is ridiculous!! More rain and 50deg weather!! I'm selling my plow...


good, more work for me! payup


----------



## Blizzard1980 (Dec 27, 2012)

Moving to Canada.LOL. To hunt down some " white cold"


----------



## snoway63 (Dec 29, 2009)

Any thought on the slushy mess were going to get tonight


----------



## Triton2286 (Dec 29, 2011)

Not even on my mind.


----------



## snoway63 (Dec 29, 2009)

Dont know about not being on my mind I always pay attention to these type because you never know what can happen better safe then sorry


----------



## aperfcrcle (Feb 9, 2010)

I put my blade on just incase.. hate getting caught of guard on things.


----------



## alldayrj (Feb 28, 2010)

Poured 13 yards of concrete today and the plow is off. Guaranteed snow


----------



## xgiovannix12 (Dec 8, 2012)

My blades still off and the truck is getting brakes done tomorrow....


----------



## Blizzard1980 (Dec 27, 2012)

Kind of sucks to have plow truck to go and pick up milk twice a week with it to keep batteries charged. NEED SNOW SOON


----------



## xgiovannix12 (Dec 8, 2012)

Blades still off we have 4 inches , I do agree we need more. Napa sold me the wrong shoes.... :realmad:


SOOO shes sitting on jackstands.


----------



## Blizzard1980 (Dec 27, 2012)

xgiovannix12;1568394 said:


> Blades still off we have 4 inches , I do agree we need more. Napa sold me the wrong shoes.... :realmad:
> 
> SOOO shes sitting on jackstands.


I will send you shoes whatever you need. For free. Only SNOW i ask in return.:whistling::whistling:


----------



## pldann86 (Nov 13, 2008)

Get some


----------



## hatchmastr (Oct 28, 2011)

what is goin on this year ?????? its finally cold any hope:"?


----------



## xgiovannix12 (Dec 8, 2012)

Indeed it did get cold... But no white stuff yet.... =(


----------



## 89Heaver (Nov 2, 2011)

cough next friday cough according to wunderground.com even weather.com mentioned the possibility, im gonna take apart my truck this week to give you guys a chance


----------



## hatchmastr (Oct 28, 2011)

looks like it will be cold this coming up week lets hope for something on friday.


----------



## bluerage94 (Dec 24, 2004)

Maybe Monday Night???


----------



## alldayrj (Feb 28, 2010)

Of course i have a stoop to get done and we're renovating a rental house on a short deadline. 
Not holding my breath, with our luck it will get too cold to snow


----------



## hatchmastr (Oct 28, 2011)

seeing one inch to a coating for tmw night anyone think wecan get lucky ...


----------



## hatchmastr (Oct 28, 2011)

if we dont gt enogh snow at least it looks cold enough to be able to do salting>>


----------



## Blizzard1980 (Dec 27, 2012)

I just dont see it happen. Not enough to drop the blade. This sucks. Every time its either north, west or south of us. Its like you own a nice classic hot rod and there is no car shows to go to.


----------



## snoway63 (Dec 29, 2009)

According to my weather site this is going to be plowable its a similar setup we had after sandy a Norlun trough which cannot be predicted till its over us and timing is when it explodes and where and right now it looks good for us just hope it doesnt change to much plus ratios will be 20-1 which is very good so keep ur fingers crossed


----------



## hatchmastr (Oct 28, 2011)

snoway63;1571485 said:


> According to my weather site this is going to be plowable its a similar setup we had after sandy a Norlun trough which cannot be predicted till its over us and timing is when it explodes and where and right now it looks good for us just hope it doesnt change to much plus ratios will be 20-1 which is very good so keep ur fingers crossed


what is your wheather site?>?

what to u mean ratios will be 20-1 pls explain,


----------



## snoway63 (Dec 29, 2009)

20 inches for every inch of liquid when it gets as cold as it is going to the ratio goes higher normally its around 10-1 so for every inch it would be around 10 inches to 12 inches of snow but this is based on where and when the storm explodes in intensification so its kinda wait to see, I subscribed to Bastardi on weatherbell and from NOOA


----------



## snowman123 (Sep 2, 2010)

I think this one is going to be a plowable event as well. NOAA is calling for 1-4 inches of snow and the highest amounts of snow are going to be on eastern Long Island and southeastern Connecticut check out this like to NOAA. 
http://forecast.weather.gov/showsig...al_place1=&product1=Hazardous+Weather+Outlook


----------



## tjdozer (Dec 30, 2012)

Now also saying we get snow headed at us Thursday nite and Friday.


----------



## FoxFord (Nov 29, 2007)

Looking good for tonight, finally!
2" here already and still coming down
Stay safe out there folks


----------



## Triton2286 (Dec 29, 2011)

Guess your on the east end. Not one flake has fallen in North Nassau


----------



## snoway63 (Dec 29, 2009)

Just a dusting on the lawn here nothing on the roads


----------



## alldayrj (Feb 28, 2010)

What town are you in foxford?


----------



## 97f250Heavyduty (Dec 27, 2009)

Nothing here except some flurries. Doubt we are going to get anything more tonight. Hoping for Friday that we get something.


----------



## snoway63 (Dec 29, 2009)

watching radar looks like more fillinf in and heading out way wonder if that is the secondary low developing wishfull thinking maybe


----------



## E-MAN NY (Jan 6, 2007)

*Maybe?*

Starting to fill in on radar southwest of us? Might clip south shore. Otherwise just a dusting so far here.....


----------



## snoway63 (Dec 29, 2009)

Barometer starting to fall quickly


----------



## Blizzard1980 (Dec 27, 2012)

Im gonna eat my shorts if i can drop the blade tonight


----------



## hatchmastr (Oct 28, 2011)

seems like a normal hoaxs here in sw nasa wtf!!!!!!!!


----------



## hatchmastr (Oct 28, 2011)

recall last post lol.. i walk in the house we didnt have even a flurrie i shower eat sit down and post then say what the heack let me look out side no way i feel like a kid on christmass in literlyy 15 min accumalated a inch here in east rockaaway


----------



## Blizzard1980 (Dec 27, 2012)

I dont turn on weather channel anymore. This afternoon noticed a flock of Canadian geese in sky. They still around = no snow in sight


----------



## snoway63 (Dec 29, 2009)

starting to come down again here in Islandia maybe we can get at least some salting out of it


----------



## snoway63 (Dec 29, 2009)

Blizzard1980;1572594 said:


> I dont turn on weather channel anymore. This afternoon noticed a flock of Canadian geese in sky. They still around = no snow in sight


The geese you see can be from up north so to them this is south we always have geese here in the winter


----------



## snoway63 (Dec 29, 2009)

comming down heavy in Islandia coating the roads already


----------



## hatchmastr (Oct 28, 2011)

same coating here in eastrockaway sw nasau


----------



## aperfcrcle (Feb 9, 2010)

looks like anything south of the LIE and east of the sunken meadow pkwy is where this band is setting up.


----------



## snoway63 (Dec 29, 2009)

yes right along the LIE and south moving east


----------



## snoway63 (Dec 29, 2009)

just went outside one inch already and still comming down pretty good


----------



## Blizzard1980 (Dec 27, 2012)

aperfcrcle;1572622 said:


> looks like anything south of the LIE and east of the sunken meadow pkwy is where this band is setting up.


YOU will be my new weatherman.


----------



## alldayrj (Feb 28, 2010)

Incredible. Got an inch in nesconset and coming down steady. . Keeping the plow off still.


----------



## snoway63 (Dec 29, 2009)

got almost 2 here in Islandia and still comming down guess we will be able to plow if not salt


----------



## aperfcrcle (Feb 9, 2010)

just hoping for a salt run


----------



## 97f250Heavyduty (Dec 27, 2009)

Snowing here for the past hour. Some stuff on the cars, nothing on the grass or the roads.....


----------



## snoway63 (Dec 29, 2009)

anyone pushing tonight


----------



## snowman123 (Sep 2, 2010)

snoway63 How much snow do you have over by you?


----------



## snoway63 (Dec 29, 2009)

about 2 and looks like the snow is ending now


----------



## snowman123 (Sep 2, 2010)

Ya it is probably not even worth a push.


----------



## 89Heaver (Nov 2, 2011)

plow going past my house woke me up.....im like a gitty kid... but looking like salt out later tonight


----------



## snoway63 (Dec 29, 2009)

will be heading out in awhile the big lot is 0 tolerance but i can handle it alone


----------



## aperfcrcle (Feb 9, 2010)

can't imagine there being enough snow at my accounts to plow.. im going to go out at 10:30 to sand.. hopefully theres enough snow to do so.


----------



## snoway63 (Dec 29, 2009)

yea im going out to check on mine I have one with zero tolerance but maybe just some salt


----------



## alldayrj (Feb 28, 2010)

Scraping the roads at the condos and sanding at midnight.
Shoveled my house, snow stopped but looks like 2"
I need sunflower seeds.


----------



## hatchmastr (Oct 28, 2011)

well some had enough but i was only able to get the salt app in.,..,

anyway with this in the rearview any news on whats goin on for friday.

it sure ass hell should be cold enough to be snow: I HOPE


----------



## alldayrj (Feb 28, 2010)

I think its too soon to be throwing around inch totals but i do enjoy speculation. Hopefully we get a good foot. Havent had that in years


----------



## aperfcrcle (Feb 9, 2010)

just picked up another lot today, let it snow


----------



## alldayrj (Feb 28, 2010)

Nice! Wheres it at and how big


----------



## xgiovannix12 (Dec 8, 2012)

Who needs weather men any more .


----------



## aperfcrcle (Feb 9, 2010)

alldayrj;1573593 said:


> Nice! Wheres it at and how big


east Northport off of larkfield.. decent size lot, can't complain


----------



## aperfcrcle (Feb 9, 2010)

looks like Friday is a bust now.. they are saying "very very light accumulation" now.


----------



## 97f250Heavyduty (Dec 27, 2009)

It probably will be, and then next week I'm sure it's going to be 50 and rainy all week.


----------



## snoway63 (Dec 29, 2009)

Dont write it off yet the latest models are comming back into original track the 12z GFS is coming back north for us with high snow ratios, last night runs had errors they have a hard time when a system isnt in the US yet so we have a good chance a very good chance to still get hit and as the 18z comes and still comming north then we are golden


----------



## aperfcrcle (Feb 9, 2010)

snoway63;1574123 said:


> Dont write it off yet the latest models are comming back into original track the 12z GFS is coming back north for us with high snow ratios, last night runs had errors they have a hard time when a system isnt in the US yet so we have a good chance a very good chance to still get hit and as the 18z comes and still comming north then we are golden


hope your right!!


----------



## snoway63 (Dec 29, 2009)

I hpoe so to but still not off the board yet when my guy update I'LL let you know tonight


----------



## snoway63 (Dec 29, 2009)

2nd model comming back to original idea also looking better lets see what the 18z comes in at


----------



## hatchmastr (Oct 28, 2011)

the weather channel calling for 1-3 but they havent been rite all season...lol


----------



## aperfcrcle (Feb 9, 2010)

looks like nobody knows whats going to happen still. Accuweather is saying 1 thing, weather channel is saying another and news 12 is saying another... I dont know why I bother even watching considering none of them have been right all season, not even the models.. whatever i guess we will see what happens..


----------



## snoway63 (Dec 29, 2009)

Looks like a 1-3 event with some higher spots we cant win this yr all hyped up then down played


----------



## c&i concrete (Nov 8, 2012)

i hope your right ^


----------



## alldayrj (Feb 28, 2010)

I'll push 3" all day. We just need these little storms more often


----------



## 97f250Heavyduty (Dec 27, 2009)

Id push 2" if we actually got snow..... 

I think tomorrow is going to be another dusting/bs storm. They are talking it down now....


----------



## TLK380 (Nov 8, 2010)

Waiting for news at 10:00. Lets hope we get 2".


----------



## Jonsnowdog (Jan 22, 2013)

Accuweather does " wishcasting" they're more like paid hobbyists, weather channel will prob name this storm. I think they should name it "obama" (aka whole lot of bull$hit!). and news 12 weather is like "johns forecasting stone" only good if you live underground or are too lazy to look out yur window. Anyway it goes we all just need a few inches to start makin money and right now that is looking pretty sad. 

I'm new to commercial plowing, but i am big into the weather due to my "real" job and all my hobbys. So far 1 1/2 winters with HD truck and plow and $0 made. Lmfao. I love the truck and have come to love my yellow and black "driveway ornament". Hopefully it'll snow soon if not maybe we should start a snow cult where we pray for snow together. Bring yur black nikes, drinking the punch is optional.


----------



## snoway63 (Dec 29, 2009)

This is a bad winter looks like it will be like the last one a salting event at least hopefully storms look good days out then when we get closer they fizzle out


----------



## TLK380 (Nov 8, 2010)

I don't get this. 
Anywhere from a dusting to 2". 
Somebody is getting paid to say that ?
iPhone shows 70% on the weather app but no precip.


----------



## hatchmastr (Oct 28, 2011)

keep the hope fellas.


----------



## aperfcrcle (Feb 9, 2010)

accuweather says 4.6", weather channel says less then an inch, and I'm saying what the hell is going to happen.


----------



## Blizzard1980 (Dec 27, 2012)

As of 5pm they had us 1-2" still. Accuweather is under heavy medication, i think:laughing:


----------



## snoway63 (Dec 29, 2009)

Where did u see accuweather has us at 4-6


----------



## alldayrj (Feb 28, 2010)

Don't stop.....
Believin....


----------



## Triton2286 (Dec 29, 2011)

alldayrj;1576702 said:


> Don't stop.....
> Believin....


:laughing:


----------



## snoway63 (Dec 29, 2009)

believe it or not just came back from salting one of my lots that have zero tolerance and its getting pretty icy out on the roads


----------



## snowman123 (Sep 2, 2010)

snoway63 did you buy that salter or are you having him salt for you.


----------



## alldayrj (Feb 28, 2010)

Slick as hell in nesconset. Probably 3/4" to 1" down. I'm feeling a sand salt run for sure. I would like 1.5" so i could scrape a little. Anyone have some input from rocky point or middle island area?


----------



## snoway63 (Dec 29, 2009)

snowman i have George hit it and i hit the walks


----------



## snoway63 (Dec 29, 2009)

heading back out to check out the lots have fun tonight guys


----------



## snoway63 (Dec 29, 2009)

Snowman how much snow by you


----------



## snowman123 (Sep 2, 2010)

I should have bought a sander for this year it would not be sitting all winter like the plow has.


----------



## snoway63 (Dec 29, 2009)

yes very true how much snow by you


----------



## snowman123 (Sep 2, 2010)

I have about 1" of snow on the deck and it is still snowing out.


----------



## snoway63 (Dec 29, 2009)

same here hope it snows for awhile


----------



## snoway63 (Dec 29, 2009)

I hear a possible ice event for Monday that would not be cool


----------



## snowman123 (Sep 2, 2010)

snoway63 I like your Avatar.


----------



## snoway63 (Dec 29, 2009)

That was at the lot the othernight was pretty icy there


----------



## snowman123 (Sep 2, 2010)

According to AccuWeather their might be some snow for next Friday lets just hope it comes true this time and in a big way.


----------



## Blizzard1980 (Dec 27, 2012)

They say 5" for next Friday. But then again we have had hopes up for long time already with no luck. Last minute everything changes. 
Salt run for tonight.


----------



## bluerage94 (Dec 24, 2004)

Got about 1"... think its just gonna be salt...


----------



## snoway63 (Dec 29, 2009)

same here getting ready to head out for the night


----------



## 97f250Heavyduty (Dec 27, 2009)

Got about 2 or so inches here. Going out in a little bit to plow and salt. Be safe tonight guys, roads are icy!


----------



## TCLandscaping (Jan 27, 2012)

*snow?*

97f250 where on the island are you?, im in bay shore and we have a good inch on the ground. most of my accounts are in bay shore or west, but I have one shopping center in patchogue. just curious where it is. I hate these events, all of my accounts are done according to what i think ( what says on contract) expect one, its on call by property manager for salt/sand. he never calls on these one inchers but i always feel like hes going to turn around and say im not doing a good job.damn it!!! any tricks to loose the nerves? looks like mostly a salt sand run for this one. Crossing fingers for friday!!!


----------



## aperfcrcle (Feb 9, 2010)

TCLandscaping;1576934 said:


> 97f250 where on the island are you?, im in bay shore and we have a good inch on the ground. most of my accounts are in bay shore or west, but I have one shopping center in patchogue. just curious where it is. I hate these events, all of my accounts are done according to what i think ( what says on contract) expect one, its on call by property manager for salt/sand. he never calls on these one inchers but i always feel like hes going to turn around and say im not doing a good job.damn it!!! any tricks to loose the nerves? looks like mostly a salt sand run for this one. Crossing fingers for friday!!!


as long as you have a contract stating the PM makes the call for salt then I dont know what there is to worry about. you always have insurance to fall back on to if something happens and someone tries to come after you. If you dont have either of those things then stress would be justifiable haha.


----------



## TCLandscaping (Jan 27, 2012)

Right on. I have both and have been in business since 2005. Just a high anxiety guy I guess. Going out now to do what I can to make alittle money. Have fun and like I said keep your fingers corssed for a legit snow come friday!!


----------



## hatchmastr (Oct 28, 2011)

hey guys i had a good two inches here in lynbrook west nassau just plowed and salt thank good we can finaaly put some bills in.


----------



## alldayrj (Feb 28, 2010)

Hey i grew up in lynbrook! By south middle. Where do you plow?

I just spread 4 yds of sand salt.


----------



## Jonsnowdog (Jan 22, 2013)

Got plow for a bunch of hours last night 2-3 inches up in westbury/carle place. Good to finally put the "new to me" plow to use. Backed up/slid in a cement lightpost tho. Oops... lightpost 1 - silverado 0. Lmao nothing that nyc drivers haven't already done to the other side of the bumper anyway. Pray for more snow!


----------



## Blizzard1980 (Dec 27, 2012)

You dont need bumper to plow. Truck and functional blade only..Thumbs Up


----------



## bluerage94 (Dec 24, 2004)

Not bad...spent 6 hours cleaning up a few locations and salt...


----------



## hatchmastr (Oct 28, 2011)

alldayrj;1577036 said:


> Hey i grew up in lynbrook! By south middle. Where do you plow?
> 
> I just spread 4 yds of sand salt.


I HAvE COUPLE PROPERTYS BY FIVE CORNERS MERRICK RD.

thats funny i am litterly 2 min from south middle school.


----------



## hatchmastr (Oct 28, 2011)

any luck in the future cast fellas? i hope we can squeez a couple more events out the season


----------



## 97f250Heavyduty (Dec 27, 2009)

Got a decent amount of hours in last night/this morning plowing, Then salted/sanded. 

What is this talk of Friday?


----------



## tooch420 (Dec 17, 2011)

Another tease yesterday...when do you think we will see something worth while???


----------



## 89Heaver (Nov 2, 2011)

I left the plow truck home friday night and went salting....its money but would like to use my plow truck once or twice... Snow monday morning then rain and warming up, 50's by wed and rain. Guess i get to hose off the equip at least. Whats Feb gonna look like i wonder.


----------



## snoway63 (Dec 29, 2009)

I cleaned my truck today got tired of looking at the salt all over it didnt wash it just hosed it down for now looks like a salting event again for monday morning gotta love it


----------



## hatchmastr (Oct 28, 2011)

just washed the truck to get home now and it looks like we might have a salt event for tmw ,,,,,


----------



## snoway63 (Dec 29, 2009)

looks like a salting event im loaded and ready to go better safe then sorry


----------



## hatchmastr (Oct 28, 2011)

anuy good forcasts??


----------



## snoway63 (Dec 29, 2009)

maybe Fri and sunday i think couple of clippers comming through


----------



## tooch420 (Dec 17, 2011)

More rain, rain, rain...:realmad:


----------



## hatchmastr (Oct 28, 2011)

snoway63;1579346 said:


> maybe Fri and sunday i think couple of clippers comming through


hope so if we can only get in a real storm ,..

i wasnt planning on salting today it looked like 37 nothing was gunna freeze but two of my accounts called and asked for salt .... cant complain this past week was good.


----------



## hatchmastr (Oct 28, 2011)

accuweather is calling for second arctic outbreak by the end of this week
looks like we all get a couple days of from winter, lol


----------



## tooch420 (Dec 17, 2011)

hatchmastr;1579502 said:


> accuweather is calling for second arctic outbreak by the end of this week
> looks like we all get a couple days of from winter, lol


I hope your right!! Been working nights renovating a bank anyways, so staying up all night wouldnt be a problempayup


----------



## hatchmastr (Oct 28, 2011)

looks like winter will be returning by friday.. with a chance of flurries,,, and again on sunday . fingers crossed


----------



## Triton2286 (Dec 29, 2011)

Can everyone hope for snow on Friday and Sunday? Need to go look at a truck in Jersey on Saturday Thumbs Up


----------



## TLK380 (Nov 8, 2010)

Maybe Sunday?


----------



## hatchmastr (Oct 28, 2011)

both looks like we will be lucky to even get some salt in (


----------



## alldayrj (Feb 28, 2010)

I hope it stays dry, I've got real work to do! Snow is too much of a heartbreak


----------



## E-MAN NY (Jan 6, 2007)

*Sunday*

Sunday might be some sort of an event? 1-3?


----------



## hatchmastr (Oct 28, 2011)

hope so they were saying lite accumalation and i t will turn over to rain but if there is no rain we can get some moderate snowfall amounts


----------



## aperfcrcle (Feb 9, 2010)

looks like the same exact setup as the storms the last couple of weeks.. eastern LI will get it


----------



## Jonsnowdog (Jan 22, 2013)

Sat nite into sunday and monday night. Both look like 2 inch deals. We'll see!


----------



## 89Heaver (Nov 2, 2011)

i'm smelling a trend...all the weather people seem to shy away from predicting a storm until almost a day away anymore. I watch tv and they will mention a chance even tho they will say CT NJ will get "XX" amount of snow they wont dare say anything for us it seems. I feel more in limbo on the island here then usual. Maybe if i start cutting off body panels and really lay up my truck it will snow. Heard a few people i know said F it and took their trucks off the road already.


----------



## Blizzard1980 (Dec 27, 2012)

Im about to pull the motor out of mine just to see if we get lucky. Nothing else worked so far ( snow dance, plow off, etc.):laughing:


----------



## snoway63 (Dec 29, 2009)

dont know where you heard rain but that is out of the question must have been accuweather since they are never right but it will snow tonight and sunday night so be ready


----------



## Jonsnowdog (Jan 22, 2013)

Weatherman = educated guessing. Lol even when its warmass summertime they get everything wrong also. Quite a few times over the summer i got the ol' nasty thunderstorm talk only to have clear skys all day. :laughing: Still calling for 1 inch but maybe 3-4 but also ice even tho its really cold and a chance for thunderstorms with gusty tropical rain. Ahhh whatever, i think i kinda like the surprise when it does snow, plus i check the updates constantly anyway. I just wish i got paid for the guessing like they do


----------



## alldayrj (Feb 28, 2010)

The only time i believe it is when I'm shoveling my walkway Nd the trucks warming up. It just sucks that another saturday night will be spent watching sand in the side view and not pushing massive inches like we used to.


----------



## Blizzard1980 (Dec 27, 2012)

With all of these factors...snowfall forecast is challenging with
the potential of only a dusting in some spots with a narrow band of
a few inches not too far away from it. There could also be extended
periods where no snowfall is happening and it will almost seem like
2 separate events for some locations. Have gone with a qpf axis
oriented wnw/ese cutting across central long island. Still looks
like we will fall short of any advisory criteria. Current snow
forecast calls for 1 to 2 inches through sunday night for all
locations except long island...where 2 to 3 inches of snow is
expected to fall.


----------



## 97f250Heavyduty (Dec 27, 2009)

Snowing good here. Already coated the streets. Hopefully we can get a push in.


----------



## snoway63 (Dec 29, 2009)

Think I might just go out and check the lots need to get out in the snow even if its small love being out in it LOL


----------



## hatchmastr (Oct 28, 2011)

Juat just done with a quick salt run lools like we might have a couple more flurroes thos afternoon mabey get another saltin but doubt we will need the plows today  dam another strike out lol


----------



## hatchmastr (Oct 28, 2011)

Werr did those big nor easterns go I know we ate all patiently waiting


----------



## 89Heaver (Nov 2, 2011)

was out doing sidewalks from 4 to 8 this morning....saltarific... better then nothing but getting tired of pushing spreaders, rather run my plow. I can dream cant i :crying:


----------



## TLK380 (Nov 8, 2010)

I'm taking my plows off tomorrow after work. 
But I'm NOT putting them away. Lol


----------



## snoway63 (Dec 29, 2009)

I learned to not even put them on till i see snow accumulating seems like i put them on and i jinx it


----------



## 97f250Heavyduty (Dec 27, 2009)

I was able to push and salt yesterday. I see they are saying some more snow the next few days. When can we get a good accumulation though?!?!


----------



## snowman123 (Sep 2, 2010)

This winter is over it is going to warm up and stay warm. Lets hope next winter will bring the white gold.


----------



## aperfcrcle (Feb 9, 2010)

easyyyy guy I wouldn't go that far it's only feb. lol


----------



## snoway63 (Dec 29, 2009)

Anybody know what RBR charges per yard and there hours


----------



## aperfcrcle (Feb 9, 2010)

snoway63;1586301 said:


> Anybody know what RBR charges per yard and there hours


$55 I think for sand/salt per yard..if it snows they are there all night just call ahead


----------



## snoway63 (Dec 29, 2009)

Thanks aperfcrcle, hopfully we'll get another salting in tomorrow morning


----------



## Blizzard1980 (Dec 27, 2012)

65 for S&S, 160 for salt. And they are open 24H during event


----------



## hatchmastr (Oct 28, 2011)

any body here anything about the coming friday possibility for somthing worth while
\
i hope


----------



## Blizzard1980 (Dec 27, 2012)

http://www.weather.com/news/weather-...heast-20130205

Just gotta wait and see...


----------



## 89Heaver (Nov 2, 2011)

http://www.weather.com/news/weather-winter/winter-storm-northeast-20130205?pageno=1
For your speculation purposes...im leaving the plow where it is til i get "the call"


----------



## TLK380 (Nov 8, 2010)

This one is a maybe plus


----------



## 89Heaver (Nov 2, 2011)

so as of this morning euro model says 12+ us model 1-3.....:realmad:


----------



## alldayrj (Feb 28, 2010)

I'll tell you why we will be getting a big storm. The doors are off my skid steers, the trailer has a flat, the sander motor siezed, the plow is off my truck, and i have a roof job, waterproofing job, and a bunch of concrete to get done. 
Bring it on


----------



## bluerage94 (Dec 24, 2004)

Just got our winter weather advisory report and it shows near blizzard conditions with snow and wind for our area but see very little accumulation of snow forecast??? other reports are from 1-3 up to 12+...WTF? talk about covering all bases....so I guess Friday will be anything from Rain to over a foot of snow...yeah OK...


----------



## TLK380 (Nov 8, 2010)

Get ready guys.....


----------



## L.I.Mike (Dec 28, 2002)

My truck is in getting ball joints, it better snow!


----------



## snoway63 (Dec 29, 2009)

All my weather site are goin with high amounts up to 20 inches the lowest is 12 inches but hey at leaast it will snow with near blizzard conditions friday night then another around valentines day


----------



## snoway63 (Dec 29, 2009)

http://nycmetroweatherforum.4umer.com/t26-godzilla-preliminary-snow-map-2-8-13


----------



## snowman123 (Sep 2, 2010)

Looking good we need it.


----------



## alldayrj (Feb 28, 2010)

Ok so maybe i should take care of that stuff tomorrow....
Anyone need a skid steer for relocating after the fact, send me a message. Have two, will travel.


----------



## snowman123 (Sep 2, 2010)

Check out this snow map from noaa. 
http://www.erh.noaa.gov/okx/stormtotalprecip.php


----------



## aperfcrcle (Feb 9, 2010)

I'll push 8" around all day.


----------



## bluerage94 (Dec 24, 2004)

Don't mind the snow but the wind is going to suck...


----------



## Blizzard1980 (Dec 27, 2012)

Bring it on!!!


----------



## E-MAN NY (Jan 6, 2007)

*Its about time!*

Be safe all, going to be a tough one. Got the Go-Pro ready for thunder snow after midnight!!


----------



## c&i concrete (Nov 8, 2012)

I have a spare skidsteer for carting or removal of snow..If anyone is looking for subs.. Feel free to send me a text or give me a call at anytime 631-741-1818


----------



## docsgmc (Dec 2, 2007)

finally we will get some snow...stay safe guys!!!!


----------



## 89Heaver (Nov 2, 2011)

well guys its comming apparently.... be safe and good wishes cause i will be workin the day job then prolly strait out after so wont be able to post til day after. good hunting!! Guess this winter is all or nothing...feast or famine:laughing:


----------



## 97f250Heavyduty (Dec 27, 2009)

We're gonna get hit good tomorrow into Saturday. Looking forward to it. Be smart and safe guys!


----------



## snoway63 (Dec 29, 2009)

Anyone service the Lake Grove Selden area im getting alot of calls from people that want to set up to have their driveways cleared at the end of the storm, I dont work those areas so if someone wants to PM me their number i will give it out to those who call me


----------



## TLK380 (Nov 8, 2010)

Be safe tonight guys.


----------



## Triton2286 (Dec 29, 2011)

How'd you guys make out?

Got 9inches where I am (Glen Cove, Port Washington)

Then spent 8hrs helping a buddy do driveway in Huntington which got 30inches.


----------



## 89Heaver (Nov 2, 2011)

30+ where i was, smithtown to ronkonkoma. Had to call it a night when the snow got too deep to move.


----------



## aperfcrcle (Feb 9, 2010)

plowed 26 hours with a half hour nap. near impossible to keep up with and drive account to account.. towns of smithtown and Huntington packed it in at around 11 pm. helped 2 town trucks get out from being stuck. probably the craziest storm I have plowed, this made the 2010-11 storms look like child's play.. phone is ringing off the hook for residential, I'll pick and choose which ones I want lol.. if only my phone could ring like this for weekly mowing id be set! hope everyone is making out ok.


----------



## Triton2286 (Dec 29, 2011)

Just got a call but it's too far from me. Anyone want to do a driveway in Smithtown?


----------



## E-MAN NY (Jan 6, 2007)

*THE Storm!*

Not the biggest for me in Massapequa, but i never saw it snow soo violent soo fast! NYS DOT stopped plowing Sunrise Hwy around 11pm making it near impossible for me to move around. 22hrs for me, Suffolk guys have a cold one on me Crazy storm, hope all are safe!


----------



## hatchmastr (Oct 28, 2011)

hey everyone i know nemo was well deserved here in long island i got a good foot here in sw nassau ..

thank god 
but hey im know seeing some good news for this wed nite and mabey something for sunday to 
just watching accuweather videos....hopeing for something other then rain and 47 hi like today.,


fingers crossed lets see how it pans out


----------



## snowman123 (Sep 2, 2010)

Check out this snow map from noaa for Wednesday night into Thursday.
http://www.erh.noaa.gov/okx/stormtotalprecip.php


----------



## alldayrj (Feb 28, 2010)

Triton2286;1592828 said:


> Just got a call but it's too far from me. Anyone want to do a driveway in Smithtown?


My cell is 516 859 4505 if they didn't get it done yet


----------



## 97f250Heavyduty (Dec 27, 2009)

snowman123;1594301 said:


> Check out this snow map from noaa for Wednesday night into Thursday.
> http://www.erh.noaa.gov/okx/stormtotalprecip.php


Looking good for us plow guys, Hear anything about this upcoming saturday?


----------



## docsgmc (Dec 2, 2007)

*Wednesday/thursday*

i hope we get 5.5 inches. I hope me fellow plow guys fared well this last storm.I did good but my left rear tire fell off in the middle of the storm..i had new tire put on about a month ago and it just fell off. the lugs were still there and in good condition but all 8 lug nuts were gone. quick fix and back at it..i :laughing: my ass off


----------



## L.I.Mike (Dec 28, 2002)

Did 24 hours straight for Islip. Amazes me how many dickheads are on the road when they should stay home. I had 32 inches of snow in the backyard and at least that on the roads. You really needed to plow with the storm and a lot of roads never saw a plow.


----------



## alldayrj (Feb 28, 2010)

Ok. Which one of you is steve bauer on news 12??


----------



## Blizzard1980 (Dec 27, 2012)

Must say who ever was out there with Nemo as a beginner plower in Suffolk had their heads spinning. I saw a lot of them. For me 26h, 2h sleep and another 24h to complete everything. Lot of people were on roads going to movies which was totally unnecessary. Trucks took a good beating but no major brakedowns. More snow coming? Bring it on


----------



## tooch420 (Dec 17, 2011)

Blizzard1980;1594823 said:


> Must say who ever was out there with Nemo as a beginner plower in Suffolk had their heads spinning. I saw a lot of them. For me 26h, 2h sleep and another 24h to complete everything. Lot of people were on roads going to movies which was totally unnecessary. Trucks took a good beating but no major brakedowns. More snow coming? Bring it on


Ditto, and I hear you. So many idiots out in the storm getting stuck and in my way. Apparently nobody knows what "state of emergency" means...

Ans we got 32" here in Selden, still my road and the surounding roads are not plowed yet. They just finnished Middle country road last night. I have never seen such neglegence from the town. There were more private contractors out throughout the weekend than town vehicles.. F'N Bull sht.


----------



## c&i concrete (Nov 8, 2012)

The storm was very good.. We havnt stoped since last night .. We were everywhere...the best part about it is that im still getting calls


----------



## snoway63 (Dec 29, 2009)

was anyone else besides me getting alot of calls from Ferrandino for help on there lots they were calling me constantly alll throughout the storm for help guess their subs couldnt handle it anyway i didnt do any for them i remember hereing bad stuff about them let me know if im write way to many calls during this storm now ready for the next
hope everyone made out as good as we did and had no break downs although we had a couple not to mention getting stuck on our way to jobs but was alot of fun


----------



## tooch420 (Dec 17, 2011)

What about tonight? Is it gonna be good to go out? I hear 1-4"..

Also, If anyone has too many accounts and cannot get them all, I am new to the plow this year and only have few clients. Go a lot of practice from NEMO...

I'm in the Centereach, Lake grove area.

Thankx all.


----------



## bluerage94 (Dec 24, 2004)

Rain turning to Mix then to all Snow...They lowered the amounts to 1-3 for Suffolk with temps going up to 45 tomorrow gonna be tough to justify billing customers unless its at least 4" of snow...gonna melt real quick.


----------



## snoway63 (Dec 29, 2009)

A triggger is a trigger especially 0 tolernace contracts


----------



## hatchmastr (Oct 28, 2011)

snoway63;1596298 said:


> a triggger is a trigger especially 0 tolernace contracts


thank god for the trigger but im sure some dick heads will complain


----------



## bluerage94 (Dec 24, 2004)

Triggers are great but customers will usually not renew a contract if you get 2" of snow on the grass and its starts melting before you get there...try explaining that you plowed 2" of snow while they were sleeping when there is no evidence of snow when they wake up, next year you'd be plowing for the town.


----------



## hatchmastr (Oct 28, 2011)

did anyone get anything last nite?


----------



## hatchmastr (Oct 28, 2011)

lets hope this storm for the weekend comes thru


----------



## tooch420 (Dec 17, 2011)

hatchmastr;1596839 said:


> did anyone get anything last nite?


It looked good at like 1am, but nothing was sticking to roads...


----------



## alldayrj (Feb 28, 2010)

I got a good nights sleep!


----------



## snoway63 (Dec 29, 2009)

never had any complaints on plowing at my trigger even if melted before they woke up some of my lots are 24 hr operations so for safety they want it done


----------



## aperfcrcle (Feb 9, 2010)

what storm?


----------



## alldayrj (Feb 28, 2010)

NEXT- what do the weather gurus have to say about this weekend


----------



## 97f250Heavyduty (Dec 27, 2009)

Weather app is saying 1 to 2 inches. Saw 3 to 5 on another website. 
My guess is nothing, like last nights event.


----------



## Blizzard1980 (Dec 27, 2012)

Any updates for tonight- tomorrow?


----------



## Triton2286 (Dec 29, 2011)

Ain't getting a thing.


----------



## bluerage94 (Dec 24, 2004)

Just enough to salt...


----------



## TLK380 (Nov 8, 2010)

Hey guys do you know a good reputable 4x4 shop in Suffolk ?
I hear a clicking noise when I engage "4x4 on my f350 and I want to address it before it gets worst.


----------



## bluerage94 (Dec 24, 2004)

Hubs or Transfer case?


----------



## 97f250Heavyduty (Dec 27, 2009)

Check the u joints?


----------



## TLK380 (Nov 8, 2010)

Thanks for the responds guys.
U joints have a little play , i don t know if that's normal.
But if lock the hubs manually with out turning the esof on inside the truck to 4x4 i still hear the clicking noise while driving (snow covered road)
By the way my truck is a 2000 F350 SC 4x4 with 5.4


----------



## snoway63 (Dec 29, 2009)

thr truck shop in west sayville


----------



## snoway63 (Dec 29, 2009)

was wandering anyom
ne getting calls from Ferrindino to help cover their lots for the rest of the season they were calling me throughout the blizzard almost begging for help, i guess another national will fall by not being able to keep up with a major storm


----------



## aperfcrcle (Feb 9, 2010)

they were calling me to.. they are just a middle man.. most of the calls they contacted me with we're from property mangers who never bothered getting contractors


----------



## TLK380 (Nov 8, 2010)

snoway63;1600985 said:


> thr truck shop in west sayville


Thanks snoway63


----------



## Blizzard1980 (Dec 27, 2012)

Holy cow, just noticed 3 snow flakes falling. Was thinking if it keeps up like this for next 8 hours i could chase them down on my lot here with a plow and push em all in one corner to make a pile( small one, needless to say)


----------



## Spool it up (Oct 30, 2012)

aperfcrcle;1601005 said:


> they were calling me to.. they are just a middle man.. most of the calls they contacted me with we're from property mangers who never bothered getting contractors


happens every time after a biggy hits. Name your number and walk away . they are looking to finish out the season for a fishcake . somebody screwed up there . bigtime . Thumbs Up


----------



## 97f250Heavyduty (Dec 27, 2009)

possibly Wednesday? Looking like more rain than snow though


----------



## Blizzard1980 (Dec 27, 2012)

Gonna be heavy sloppy crap if anything


----------



## bluerage94 (Dec 24, 2004)

Its getting hyped up pretty good so far...


----------



## Blizzard1980 (Dec 27, 2012)

Funny to see how one says 1-3", other 3-5" and Euro had us on 8-12". Im not complaining, i will be happy whatever comes.


----------



## hatchmastr (Oct 28, 2011)

lets cross our firgures fellas


----------



## snowman123 (Sep 2, 2010)

Check out this snow map from noaa for Wednesday night and Thursday night.
http://www.erh.noaa.gov/okx/stormtotalprecip.php


----------



## Blizzard1980 (Dec 27, 2012)

Just got fueled up, fluids checked. Didnt feel like doing it tomorrow with crap falling on my head. LOL


----------



## alldayrj (Feb 28, 2010)

it would be unprecedented to put a new plow to use the same year I buy it, but here goes nothing


----------



## BBC co (Nov 29, 2012)

That's a nice plow I'd be driving to the snow if it did not come to you with that


----------



## c&i concrete (Nov 8, 2012)

So what do you guys think is going to happen wensday?


----------



## 97f250Heavyduty (Dec 27, 2009)

Just heard 5 to 8 Wednesday night into Thursday. Ill take anything that i can plow or salt though.


----------



## alldayrj (Feb 28, 2010)

I'm just ready to sell some pavers and concrete. Snow or not, it better warm up and melt off quick


----------



## c&i concrete (Nov 8, 2012)

alldayrj;1615374 said:


> I'm just ready to sell some pavers and concrete. Snow or not, it better warm up and melt off quick


Same here ...


----------



## snowman123 (Sep 2, 2010)

Did you guys put your plows on?


----------



## c&i concrete (Nov 8, 2012)

Yes... Mine are on and everythings ready..


----------



## alldayrj (Feb 28, 2010)

Sold two patios today and put the plow on. Best of both worlds. May it snow many inches and melt as soon as I'm done plowing it, AMEN


----------



## 97f250Heavyduty (Dec 27, 2009)

We'll see if we even get snow.... Hopefully!


----------



## hatchmastr (Oct 28, 2011)

nothing all day here in sw nassau any white out there in the north or suffolk


----------



## aperfcrcle (Feb 9, 2010)

I'm right by sunken meadow beach and we have nothing even on the grass.. we will see what happens when the sun goes down, I think we will be lucky to see 2"


----------



## bluerage94 (Dec 24, 2004)

Gonna get cold for a few hours...Maybe?


----------



## c&i concrete (Nov 8, 2012)

Its sticking out east... All my triggers are 3 inches


----------



## docsgmc (Dec 2, 2007)

i hope the 2nd half is better then the first


----------



## alldayrj (Feb 28, 2010)

What town are you in c and i concrete?


----------



## 97f250Heavyduty (Dec 27, 2009)

Not sticking in Nassau where i am. Has been snowing. Just on the lawns and the cars now. Hopefully we get SOMETHING.


----------



## c&i concrete (Nov 8, 2012)

Manorville


----------



## alldayrj (Feb 28, 2010)

Oh you're out there. How far from middle island?


----------



## c&i concrete (Nov 8, 2012)

10 min from middle island


----------



## alldayrj (Feb 28, 2010)

Oh cool thats where we plow one condo. If you hit your trigger can you throw a post up here if you have time? My uncle makes site checks from port jeff so it would save some time. 

You plow local to you?


----------



## c&i concrete (Nov 8, 2012)

Yea sure no problem..


----------



## c&i concrete (Nov 8, 2012)

alldayrj;1617018 said:


> Oh cool thats where we plow one condo. If you hit your trigger can you throw a post up here if you have time? My uncle makes site checks from port jeff so it would save some time.
> 
> You plow local to you?


North shore has like 5 inches


----------



## bluerage94 (Dec 24, 2004)

Just got home from Centerport...about 10"...wow...not bad...


----------



## aperfcrcle (Feb 9, 2010)

bluerage94;1617425 said:


> Just got home from Centerport...about 10"...wow...not bad...


ya, my Northport account had a good 5" this morning, my other 2 in commack barely broke 2". Forgot how nice it was to plow a normal size storm without dealing with 3" an hour bands. Hope everyone made out ok, if anyone needs help let me know.


----------



## docsgmc (Dec 2, 2007)

I had about 5" in Bethpage ...but only 2" in Massapequa ..not bad all in all.


----------



## bluerage94 (Dec 24, 2004)

Just heard theres gonna be rain with a change over to snow late with the cold front coming in from the north should get close to 6 inches of accumulation between 0100 and 0105 am then the warm air comes in and melts it by 0110 am...


----------



## aperfcrcle (Feb 9, 2010)

6"? where do you see that?


----------



## cturrisi (Nov 10, 2005)

Anyone hooking up plows for tonight? Last I saw was 1-2" then changing to rain.


----------



## Triton2286 (Dec 29, 2011)

Have almost 1.5" in Glen Cove, what I'm reading is switching to rain by 11pm


----------



## Jonsnowdog (Jan 22, 2013)

Thoughts anyone? Lol raining on the south shore near SS pkwy. Turnin pretty warm to. Anyone up around 495? Nassau suffolk border?


----------



## Jonsnowdog (Jan 22, 2013)

Spring storm?! Just put the ballast and the shovels in the truck and did a check on fluids etc... One more? Lmao  now they're sayin 2-4 for western half of the island.


----------



## 97f250Heavyduty (Dec 27, 2009)

Well see, Hopefully its not like last weeks storm, where there were a good 2/3 inches on the ground and i woke up to go plow and it melted off the streets and walks.


----------



## Jonsnowdog (Jan 22, 2013)

I'm kinda thinkin unless it snows a bunch after dark tomorrow evening/dark it ain't doin much. Prob put equipment on for the hell of it. Gotta move the plow in the driveway anyway. Lol


----------



## TLK380 (Nov 8, 2010)

Get ready guys. 
2" plus for us is great.


----------



## alldayrj (Feb 28, 2010)

Awesome, i have 3 jobs opened up and this is really going to slop them up good.


----------



## Blizzard1980 (Dec 27, 2012)

TLK380;1627034 said:


> Get ready guys.
> 2" plus for us is great.


Yeah, ready to tear out sander, store my plow and go to Hawaii for 2 weeks. See you all next season. Have fun.


----------



## hatchmastr (Oct 28, 2011)

hope we all had a good summer now whats goin on for winter


----------



## E-MAN NY (Jan 6, 2007)

*Gettin ready!!!*

With a brisk breeze on this beautiful day I was thinking of grabbing the blade to bring home to do some work on it? Still have some work to do on rig, exhaust manifolds being one! Enjoy day guys winters comin, lookin at radar now upstate and see some lake enhanced rain bands rolling off lakes, woul'nt be rain for long!!


----------



## Blizzard1980 (Dec 27, 2012)

Should we, Islanders , open up another fresh thread for 2013-14 season? So that rest of fellow plowers wouldn't be confused? Just an idea


----------



## Birdturd9726 (Feb 22, 2008)

looking for subs for this season, trucks, skid steers and loaders. call 631-335-4058. Lots in nassau and Suffolk...East Meadow, Syosset, Smithtown, Hauppauge, Ronkonkoma, Amityville, Huntington, Lake Grove. Thanks


----------



## MajorDave (Feb 4, 2011)

Blizzard1980;1655023 said:


> Should we, Islanders , open up another fresh thread for 2013-14 season? So that rest of fellow plowers wouldn't be confused? Just an idea


Ya - lets refresh this thing!


----------



## bob coco (Jan 7, 2010)

*Looking for a tailgate sander in eastern long island*

hi everyone,
For the last few years I was using an old Boss tailgate spreader. Well I threw it out this summer as it was in rough shape. I want to buy a brand new one this year that is probably a little better quality then the Boss. It was the smallest unit. I think model 500???

I only use bag salt as I only have a few salt accounts and can't buy bulk salt out here anyway. I usually go through 5-6 pallets of salt a season.

So who make a decent tailgate salter that does not jamb up. The Boss constantly jammed. And just as important. Where the hell can I buy one. So far the closest dealer is Trius in Bohemia and they sell Western/Fisher. Those companies are over an hour away. Is there anybody out east that sells this stuff???

I also called riverhead Brake and they stopped selling Snow Ex and they now will carry Salt Dog. Has anyone used a Salt Dog spreader?

Thanks in advance, Bob


----------



## Triton2286 (Dec 29, 2011)

If you really wanted to buy bulk you could always find someone on here who buys bulk since they have a need for a full truck load and buy some off them to save a little $$$


----------



## bob coco (Jan 7, 2010)

I'm not looking to buy salt. I am looking for a tailgate spreader.
Thanks for your input.


----------



## TLK380 (Nov 8, 2010)

*Long Island plow insurance*

Hey Long Island plow men. 
Who are you getting your plow insurance from?
Let's network to fine the cheapest agent. 
Thanks in advance


----------



## Triton2286 (Dec 29, 2011)

TLK380;1665497 said:


> Hey Long Island plow men.
> Who are you getting your plow insurance from?
> Let's network to fine the cheapest agent.
> Thanks in advance


http://www.plowsite.com/show thread.php?t=148860


----------



## tooch420 (Dec 17, 2011)

bob coco;1659978 said:


> hi everyone,
> For the last few years I was using an old Boss tailgate spreader. Well I threw it out this summer as it was in rough shape. I want to buy a brand new one this year that is probably a little better quality then the Boss. It was the smallest unit. I think model 500???
> 
> I only use bag salt as I only have a few salt accounts and can't buy bulk salt out here anyway. I usually go through 5-6 pallets of salt a season.
> ...


I get all my equip from R & W truck parts, I believe they are in farmingdale. give them a call 516-756-3666


----------



## bob coco (Jan 7, 2010)

I went with a Snow Ex 1575 It has a separate auger and spinner motor and a vibrator so I can run bulk salt, sand/salt or just sand. The old Truckloaders in Smithtown sells them. I think the new name is now A&A Truck Equipment. 

I haven't even looked at it yet. Trying to get a few more fishing trips in right now. LOL


----------



## alldayrj (Feb 28, 2010)

2 boss b8s and a vbx sander on the way from esi trucks. Rw couldnt touch them in price even with paying truck freight. 

Need to get the plows out soon but i still have brick to put down


----------



## Triton2286 (Dec 29, 2011)

Cmon RJ. There's a 2013-2014 thread already.


----------



## Mike_PS (Feb 28, 2005)

since there's a new thread started i figure we can close this one down

thanks


----------

